# Purple Firedrake



## Gibblore (Apr 1, 2010)

*Purple Firedrake (Dracious indicus), 2 yr old male, proven breeder, about 2m total length. What' s the go wiht this it is on the herptrader for $20000.00 no licence required is this legal some how or does this person have balls of steel?*


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 1, 2010)

lol you need to visit this which is currently running in the recent chit chat section on this site!


----------



## ozziepythons (Apr 1, 2010)

Good to know they have a sense of humor at HerpTrader! Lets hope only a few are gullible enough to believe it :?


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 1, 2010)

April Fools!


----------



## Gibblore (Apr 1, 2010)

I thought it was a good effort, Beats a corn snake


----------



## Tinky (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey,

i have been looking for one of these for ages.

Cheers


----------



## caustichumor (Apr 1, 2010)

Just like the paradox albino olive under it....


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Apr 1, 2010)

What about that worm on the front page?


----------



## antaresia_boy (Apr 1, 2010)

the worms are well worth it, they actually work!


----------



## schizmz (Apr 1, 2010)

more suited to captivity. Must be kept in glass enclosure as their saliva will burn wood etc.
lol


----------



## D3pro (Apr 1, 2010)

um, yes I'm selling a high purple and black jungle python for $100 000, will accept food stamps!


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 1, 2010)

Lol i saw that ad at 6am this morn loved the photoshoped pic, purple firedrake standing on purple rocks with a purple background lol


----------



## marcmarc (Apr 1, 2010)

So I shouldn't put a deposit down?........................................


----------

